# MAC and Sephora Haul of assorted goodies!



## ElvenEyes (Feb 5, 2011)

The fun black box arrived yesterday, alongside Miss Sephora. They seem to like to arrive the same day no matter when I place the orders.  Loading up on some new scents I have discovered that I love, MAC wipes, few WW goodies, blushes, NARS Albatross and Orgasm!  Expanding my horizons!


----------



## ChelsMarie (Feb 5, 2011)

OMG! You did some damage lol

  	I want the deets on the lipsticks, the blushes, and the lip gelee. Is it from Cham-pale? Did you get all four lipglasses from Lightfully Bright plus an extra?

  	Very nice haul indeed!


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 6, 2011)

Fabulous haul as always!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 NARS Orgasm is one of my favourite blushes and I'm sure you'll love it! I haven't tried out Albatross, what do you think of it so far?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 6, 2011)

sunshine rose said:


> Fabulous haul as always!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	I wore Orgasm on my face yesterday and loved it, though for some reason it didn't stay on as long as my MAC blushes do. Maybe because I put on a very light coat.  It certainly is well named!  You get that afterglow effect.  lol  Albatross I have not used yet, but swiped onto the back of my hand and swooned at its beauty!  I will love it!

  	Yes, those lippies (minus on of the regular ones) are the 4 from the Lightfully Bright collection, which I adore and wish had been continued with goodies like soft shimmery blushes, l/s's, shadows, etc.!  I am hoping the Spring collection "Quite Cute" will make up for it!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice haul I hope you enjoy your new goodies


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice haul! Enjoy your new stuff!


----------



## NeonMakeup2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Veru nice hual!!!  Have you tired any of the wonder woman stuff yet and do you like them?


----------



## missminikat (Feb 10, 2011)

Terrrific haul! How are you finding the WW mascaras?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks! So far I have only tried the green one. I was disappointed because it didn't make my lashes as green as I wanted and the mascara makes your lashes so stiff!  I think it would look nicer on people with very pale lashes or maybe I need to prep mine. I still need to try the blue and purples.  I've always wanted coloured mascaras but I am disappointed in MAC's quality  I think it is one of the few things I can't rave about.  Ah, well. Live and learn!  They have such a short lifespan, anyhow, so I will keep them and try them out a few different ways, but I don't see myself buying MAC mascara again.


----------

